# Herky Jerky during regens only



## sparkola (Jun 9, 2014)

I can always tell when the car regens as it starts to buck and jerk around most noticeably at lower rpm/slower speeds. This is accompanied by my boost gauge showing wildly jumping values from boost to vacuum and back again. Anybody else have this happen?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

WOW, haven't heard that term in awhile. Oh, sorry to be so spasmodic about it.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Pretty normal under regens.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

^^^ditto


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

Normal in my car. Really noticeable around 25 MPH.


----------

